# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Bạn hiểu tình yêu đến đâu?

## dangnh123

*Bạn hiểu tình yêu đến đâu?* 


Có người ấy hay chưa có người ấy, cặp kè với một người hay nhiều người, từng trải qua bao nhiêu mối tình ếch con… 
Những điều đó có thể hiện được bạn là người am hiểu tình yêu đến đâu không? Không đâu nếu bạn chưa làm thửbài trắc nghiệm dưới đây. 

<div style="text-align: center">​</div> <div style="text-align: center">​</div> *1. Khi nào thì nên tìm người “cặp kè”?*
a. Khi bạn bè cũng có đôi có cặp 
b. Khi có ai đó nói “iu” mình thì mình…”iu” lại 
c. Tình cảm đến thì tựđến chứ?
*2. Hai người quen nhau thì sẽnên làm gì?*
a. Giúp đỡvà mua quà cho nhau 
b. Hổng biết 
c. Làm tất cảnhững gì đối phương cảm thấy vui và hạnh phúc
*3. Người ấy đòi ***…*
a. Yêu là phải cho hết tất cả 
b. Nói rõ cho người ấy biết cảm giác của bạn và bảo rằng còn yêu cầu chuyện ấy nữa thì sẽchia tay 
c. Chia tay luôn
*4. Hẹn bạn đi chơi nhưng lại đến trễ, bạn sẽ:*
a. Tắt máy điện thoại và đi về 
b. Chờđợi, hơi bực nhưng vẫn cười khi người ấy đến 
c. Gọi điện thoại hỏi lí do, nếu lỗi tại người ấy thì sẽgiận trong vòng… 10 phút
*5. Chia tay với lí do “Không hợp nhau”*
a. Hỏi rằng không hợp ởđiểm nào, đã đến lúc chưa, nếu thật sựkhông thể“cứu vãn” được thì tôn trọng ý kiến người ấy, còn không thì cho cảhai một cơhội 
b. Ừthì chia tay, thiếu gì người khác 
c. Níu kéo hết cỡbằng nước mắt


*Nếu bạn được:* 
*Từ 5 * đến 8 *: Tình yêu là trò chơi?* 
Bạn còn trẻcon vô cùng nhưng lại háo hức muốn có người ấy để“ra mắt” với bạn bè. Với bạn, chuyện “cưa rồi bỏ” xảy ra hằng ngày, bạn chỉlàm những gì mình cảm thấy thích mà ít khi đểý đến cảm xúc của người ta. 
*Từ 9 * đến 12 *: Tình yêu là phải… mờmắt?* 
Đối với bạn, chuyện tình yêu ếch con là chuyện “đại sự” hơn cảhọc hành, bè bạn. Bạn nghĩ rằng quen nhau là phải công khai, phải kè kè bên nhau 24/7 và phải thểhiện sựquan tâm, yêu thương nhau bằng những món quà. 
*Từ 13 * trở lên: Tình yêu là tình trong tim, thếthôi!* 
Khi quyết định “cặp kè ăn muối mè” với ai, bạn sẽtôn trọng và dành tình cảm chân thành cho người đó, nhưng cũng không khiến người ta cảm thấy “ngộp”, trái lại bạn còn làm cho người ấy cảm thấy tò mò, muốn khám phá con người thật của bạn, từđó người ấy cũng thấy yêu bạn nhiều hơn 

Các chuyên mục khác!!!
de thi dai hoc nam 2011
tro choi nau an 
dap an de thi toan khoi a nam 2011
 dap an thi dai hoc 2011 
trò chơi nấu ăn
điểm chuẩn đại học

----------

